# Hard reset on Sony Clie PEG TJ35/E1



## zaax (Dec 17, 2004)

As this is no where else on the web (encluding http://www.clie-link.com) and not in the feeble instructions, thought i would tell everyone.

Hold the power switch (slider) on the right hand side and press the reset button on the back at the same time with stylus.

After a while the machine will say lose all data (or words to that effect) this will be on a none lit screen and then reset itself.

Hopefull this will clear any problems you might have with it crashing.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

The information is here as well:
http://esupport.sony.com/perl/document.pl?template=EN&mdl=PEGTJ35

You can download all the manuals and operating instructions which include information on performing a hard reset.


----------



## zaax (Dec 17, 2004)

I may have missed that, but I could not find how to do a hard reset. The trouble shooting guide refurs to the Manual and that has nothing about a hard reset.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

It's in the "Read this First" document.


----------



## zaax (Dec 17, 2004)

so it does


----------



## zaax (Dec 17, 2004)

zaax said:


> so it does


Thanks


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You're welcome. Finding what you need on the 'Net can be frustrating. It never hurts to have a little help.


----------

